# Adaptateur lightning vers HDMI plus adaptateur HDMI vers VGA



## underclass-hero (2 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais une présentation depuis mon iPad bientôt. Je possède un adaptateur lightning vers HDMI mais je doute fort que j'aurai a disposition un vidéo projecteur HDMI.
Ma question est plutôt que d'acheter le câble lightning vers VGA, puis-je brancher un adaptateur HDMI vers VGA en serie sur le lightning?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Avril 2014)

Il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne marche pas


----------

